# How to get PR for my own brother?



## gk_mittal (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there,

I am an Indian citizen/Australian Permanent Resident residing in Sydney, I only have one 26yr old brother based in India and wanted to know about the quickest options I have for him to join me here in Australia as a Permanent Resident?

*Remaining Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 115)* is an option but my findings tell me that this visa has low priority thus could take 3-4yrs.

It would be very nice of you guys if anyone could suggest any alternate plans.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Does your brother qualify to apply for any visa in his own right? (state sponsored/general skilled/student etc etc).

If not, and you have only him has a remaining relative, then I guess he'll have to wait. Better 3-4 years and then he can be with you rather than not being with you at all. I know it's a long time but at the end it will all be worth it.

Hopefully some bright spark may come up with another alternative for you.

Good luck
Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Is your brother the only relative you still have living in your immediate family?

Remaining Relative is usually meant for that.

More common is 176 Class Visa by a sponsoring relative. He still has to pass the points test and go for skilsl assessment. 

Depending on the skills assessment if he is on a CSL or MODL list then the visa can be gotten in < 2 yrs (<1 yr for CSL).

Please go to Immi.gov.au and do the points test for your brother and see what skills he can fall into.



gk_mittal said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen/Australian Permanent Resident residing in Sydney, I only have one 26yr old brother based in India and wanted to know about the quickest options I have for him to join me here in Australia as a Permanent Resident?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, that was my point....no parents (already established there's only one brother).

_"You and your partner cannot have any other brothers, sisters, parents (or step equivalents), or non-dependent children other than those who are usually resident in Australia and are Australian citizens, Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens"_

Sorry, should have made that clearer!

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

another option is student visa, but that wont give you PR straight away. that is the fastest, he can come on student visa, study there, eventually apply for PR


----------

